# HELP! I'm about to jump in.



## doc105 (Apr 20, 2008)

I found this breeder that seems to have excellent show dogs that she swears have great tenmperaments for family and she will help me pick one. She has an excellent guarantee. Does anyone know this breeder or has any suggestions or warnings before I send my deposit? Which , by the way, she says is fully refundable if I change my mind for any reason. That is also a first in my search. She seemed very nice and knowledgeable, answered her phone everytime and patiently answered all my questions. 
Gold-berg kennel
http://www.kennelgold-berg.com

Victoria E. Driggs KGB
Kennel Gold-Berg
11512 S. Barnards Rd.
Molalla, Ore 97038
Cell 971-563-2627
Ore tele: 503-263-4403
Idaho tele: 208-265-6777




What do you think?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doc105She has an excellent guarantee.


I'm glad you think it is an "excellent guarantee". Personally, I wouldn't buy a pup from someone with that guarantee.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:She seemed very nice and knowledgeable, answered her phone everytime and patiently answered all my questions.


That is important to me. I tend to go with my gut feelings with things like that.

I would ask her about changing the hip warranty from "crippling" to not passing OFA. Just a thought.

I know nothing about show lines but the dogs looked very nice!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

They bold "crippling" in "crippling hip dysplasia" which means if your pup fails OFA hip certs, they won't do a thing unless the dog is basically howling in pain and unable to move. I prefer breeders who warranty the pup to pass OFA certifications at age two (or equivalent) and will replace/refund accordingly if the dog gets anything less, including a borderline. 

I also do not feel a specific food requirement holds water. What if the dog has EPI and the dog suffers on anything from the brand? What about allergies? What if the owner prefers raw? What if the owner decides to take the dog to another country for a year? Does the breeder profit off this brand? I would say a guarantee that calls for the feeding of high quality foods to be much better, in other words, no "Ol' Roy," but you can feed raw, Canidae, Orijen, Royal Canin, whatever else is quality and request buyers discuss options with the breeder if the buyers are unsure.

Too restrictive, IMO it's more designed to protect the breeder (and the breeder's money) than protecting both breeder AND buyer equally. The price is certainly very attractive for showline puppies, but even if this were a stellar breeder (and I don't know either way), the guarantee is unsettling and also not one I would buy into, unless the wording could be changed from "crippling hip dysplasia" to "not passing OFA/equivalent." 

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/sale/warranty.html
Here is a well-written, clear, quality, and assuring warranty/guarantee. I would feel very comfortable buying a puppy from this breeder based on this alone. The breeder is clearly concerned about maintaining a good reputation, a good experience for the puppy buyer, a good relationship between breeder and buyer, as well as the well being of the dog, not to mention the breeder clearly has faith in her program and the quality of her dogs. Both parties' interests are well served.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM I also do not feel a specific food requirement holds water.


I agree. (Though in this case it is a vitamin.) They still REQUIRE it to be fed. I don't believe in a breeder TELLING the buyer what MUST be fed to the dog. If the pup/dog is being fed a quality food. It is NOT necessary to suppliment it with additional vitamins. And can it actually cause more harm than good. 

I also don't like guarantees that require the buyer to give the dog back in order to get a replacement. My opinion is that the breeders that do this figure(HOPE) that the buyer will be too attached to the dog after 2 years to give it back and would rather keep it than give it up for a replacement.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have actually seen where the breeder reserved the right to demand receipts to show proof of what food was fed.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101I have actually seen where the breeder reserved the right to demand receipts to show proof of what food was fed.


That is basically what this breeder is doing also. The vitamins MUST be fed. They MUST also be ordered from a certain place using a "breeders code". The vitamin seller than sends the breeder a "report" monthly that tells them who is buying the vitamins.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have been out-neurosesed! I always sent fosters out with food lists...this makes me look so flexible.









http://www.nuvet.com/ingredients.asp

Good luck in your search!


----------



## doc105 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks guys I need to rethink this


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Am I reading right where it says that the guarantee is void if you neuter, spay or breed? Yet they are sold with full registration. So what, they want you to keep the dog intact for life and never bred? Makes no sense to me. Yes I know some people do it, but for me as a nonbreeder I would certainly like to be able to alter my dog and not void a guarantee by doing so.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmomAm I reading right where it says that the guarantee is void if you neuter, spay or breed? Yet they are sold with full registration. So what, they want you to keep the dog intact for life and never bred? Makes no sense to me. Yes I know some people do it, but for me as a nonbreeder I would certainly like to be able to alter my dog and not void a guarantee by doing so.


The guarantee is only good for 2 years. If after 2 years, the dog doesn't have CRIPPELING HD, you would be able to do as you see fit since the guarantee is over.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh yeesh. Not a guarantee I'd want. The only guarantees worse/stranger that this one were the ones some Shiloh Shepherd breeders have. Think I'd keep looking around for another breeder if I were the OP.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A few comments directed at the original poster. Most high end GSD breeders, at least in my part of the country require the dog to be spayed or neutered, not the opposite.

As far as hip dysplacia goes, the guarantees I see around here are based on OFA testing, or in a few cases the Penn Hip tests.

As for feeding that is your call.

Please look for a different breeder. One that is close, helpful, and has excellent health records that you can review.

Finally, a personal opinion. I got my pup from a small, but very good breeder. Once Timber got in my truck, at seven weeks, that was it. For better or worse. Fortunately, the dog has been great, but once a dog comes into my home, it is for life.

I live in Wisconsin, but the best thing you can do is find a good breeder.


----------



## hobbs (Jun 26, 2008)

To All,
I thought I had done all my homework and asked all the right questions. Shame on me for be so trusting to a nice sounding "Christian" women. Who would have ever thought someone would paint the paws of a GS puppy with a chemical to change the color of 2 white paws ??? A clear case of bait and switch. To date I never got the papers as promised.

I'm curious DOC105 did you buy the puppy and did the sale go ok ?

The below link pretty much tells the story of *Victoria E. Driggs of Kennel Gold-Berg ! *

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/308/RipOff0308718.htm

Regards


----------

